# live edge walnut sofa table



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

This is made from a walnut tree from my back yard.Mortise & tenon construction ..
finish is a mix of semi gloss and gloss poly mixed. I had 1/4 can of each that I wanted to use up.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very Nice Leatherneck!!! 

That looks like a well made table that should be around for many years and provide pleasure for all of the family.

Well Done!!!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

This looks awesome! great job:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Leatherneck, you still with us?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

ACP said:


> Leatherneck, you still with us?




Yep .. I haven't been posting much but I do visit and look at all the great work. It's been so hot this summer I've not done much woodwork myself. I have MS and heat plays hell on me.

Just want to mention I've seen and learned alot on this site

THANKS ALL


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - this is incredible, very nice job


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Leatherneck said:


> Yep .. I haven't been posting much but I do visit and look at all the great work. It's been so hot this summer I've not done much woodwork myself. I have MS and heat plays hell on me.
> 
> Just want to mention I've seen and learned alot on this site
> 
> THANKS ALL


 
Excellent! Good to see ya!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Really beautiful table!:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing!:yes:

p


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Nice.*

Very nice, should last forever.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Geeze, that thing looks good.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's one heluva coffee table... And it's from the backyard... Well done sir!


----------

